# Oxypilus distinctus breeding diary!



## Gruby626 (Apr 10, 2008)

So here I will place some info &amp; pics of my O. distincus breeding project  

Here is adult female, that turned adult on 23.03.2008:







Here is adult male, that turned adult on 03.04.2008:






They mated today (10.04.2008) for 1 hour 23 minutes - I think it's a bit short, but maybe it's normal (anyway i will pair them again probably tomorrow or in a couple of days).

Here are some pics:

Just before mating:






During:





















I hope I will suceed, because it's the first time I'm trying to breed anything, so keep your fingers crossed


----------



## mrblue (Apr 10, 2008)

JEALOUS! i really like this species. good luck!


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome! What a neat species! It is amazing how its body mimics a grasshopper! I suppose that is what its main food source is wherever their natural environment invironment is. By the time its prey realized that it wasnt another grasshopper it would be too late.

Crack photography too!


----------



## Gruby626 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yesterday my female produced an ooth  











Wish me good luck  

PS how long should I wait with my male/female, before i can mate them again? I know 1 time should be enough for all ooths, but i would like to mate them again, just to be sure


----------



## matt020593 (Apr 12, 2008)

One of my ooths of this species hatched yesterday  . The babies are so little they look too small for fruit flies.

I think your meant to mate them again after a few ooths.

Matt


----------



## Gruby626 (Apr 16, 2008)

As far as by now, my male always runs away when he sees the female ;/

Today I cought my female placing her second ooth, here some pics:


----------



## bugzilla (Apr 16, 2008)

Fantastic photos. Don't they remind you of the movie "Aliens" when they're laying!


----------



## Gruby626 (May 2, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> Fantastic photos. Don't they remind you of the movie "Aliens" when they're laying!


yeah they do  

By now I have 4 ooth's form this female, and I tried to mate my second pair, but the female is running away, so I guess I have to wait a litle bit ;P


----------



## Gruby626 (May 8, 2008)

First babies hatched:


----------



## matt020593 (May 8, 2008)

How long does it take for the first shed to happen? For some of mine they took around a month but then for the second moult they took about a week.


----------



## Gruby626 (May 10, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> How long does it take for the first shed to happen? For some of mine they took around a month but then for the second moult they took about a week.


I don't know actually, because I'm breeding them for the first time  

I also have a question:

They came out of the ooth on 7th of may, and till now only 1 out of 9 ate a little fruit fly.

Does anyone know if it's normal or something is wrong?


----------



## matt020593 (May 10, 2008)

That's normal, they take a while to start eating after hatching but they will soon.

Matt


----------



## Ben.M (May 11, 2008)

Congrats on the hatching m8  , how yours doing Matt


----------



## matt020593 (May 12, 2008)

They all seem to be doing good. Got 2 at L3 from 1st ooth and 5 at L1 from 2nd ooth  .

Matt


----------

